# Bertrand Cantat, l'alcool et les médicaments



## molgow (30 Juillet 2003)

> *Plus d'espoir pour Marie Trintignant: la famille porte plainte*
> 
> VILNIUS - Marie Trintignant est toujours dans un coma profond à Vilnius et ses jours sont comptés, a indiqué son médecin. Quant à la famille de l'actrice, elle a porté plainte contre le chanteur de Noir Désir, soupçonné d'avoir provoqué la chute de son amie.
> Cette plainte doit «permettre d'organiser la coopération entre les autorités judiciaires françaises et lituaniennes», a dit l'avocat de la famille Trintignant Me Georges Kiejman. «Elle permettra de décider où la procédure doit se dérouler de la manière la plus efficace».
> ...



Franchement, je trouve ça très triste... j'aime beaucoup Bertrand Cantat et ses textes (notamment la Lettre au camarade Jean-Marie Messier). J'ai entendu à midi qu'il risquait minimum 10 ans de réculsion ferme (pour homicide volontaire et non assistance à personne en danger). Ca me semble très excessif... l'alcool et les médicaments n'excusent rien, mais il me semble qu'un traitement adéquat (psychiatrique et éventuellement cure de désintox') serait bien plus approprié. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juillet 2003)

Je pense que cela signe la fin de NOIR DESIR et puis le reste est une affaire privée !


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je pense que cela signe la fin de NOIR DESIR et puis le reste est une affaire privée !  *



ah voila, je cherchais quoi dire. Merci Karl.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah voila, je cherchais quoi dire. Merci Karl.   *



Pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: et aussi la fin de Marie Trintignant ne l'oublions pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Je dirais plutot :
la disparition probable de M. Trintignant
la disparition probable de Noir Désir
...et d'accord avec vous, le reste, c'est du privé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

...court-circuité par jpmiss... excuses !


----------



## JackSim (31 Juillet 2003)

I'm lost but I'm not stranded yet, qu'il disait...

Au fait, le site officiel de Noir Désir est fermé.


----------



## quetzalk (31 Juillet 2003)

mmmh. drame.
c'est privé, sûr, on n'a pas à en penser grand chose, et surtout pas à juger, d'autres et les médias le feront sans doute bien assez tôt (et c'est pas le débat). 

mais on peut pas ne pas être touchés par une telle tragédie, chez des artistes qu'on aime pour les émotions qu'ils nous ont fait partager.
vont nous manquer sévère tiens.
espérons, le vent les portera

y'aurait-il qq chose à faire, genre comité de soutien discret et aussi neutre que possible, pour les deux victimes (et oui) et leurs proches ?


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2003)

Des histoires comme ca il y en a tous les jours, partout. Là, parce que ca met en scène deux individus notoirement connus, ca fout les gazettes en éveil.

Quelles que soient les raisons un mec, sous médoc ou pas, si il n'a pas un état d'ésprit à tabasser une nana il ne le fera pas. Le reste c'est une querelle d'avocats et de fric, et de ca on se fout.


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

Pour le punir, on devrait lui faire écouter du Noir Désir en boucle pendant une semaine.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *
> y'aurait-il qq chose à faire, pour les deux victimes (et oui) et leurs proches ?
> 
> 
> ...








 à ma connaissance, et jusqu'à plus ample informé, il y a  *une*  victime, et une seule.
Comme il est dit plus haut, un mec qui n'est pas porté à la violence, ne changera pas en raison d'alcool ou de drogues.
Il est adulte, il assume.
Il y a une catégorie qui n'est jamais responsable: elle porte le nom d'animaux.

Merde, un peu de dignité


----------



## molgow (31 Juillet 2003)

Pas d'accord avec toi Vieux Raleur. Comme quetzalk, on peut dire qu'il y a 2 victimes.. je doute qu'à ce moment, Cantat se réjouisse de sa bêtise. Il doit regretter amérement et être certainement complétement effondré et perdu, comme nous le serions tous, si nous avions la malchance de perdre complétement nos nerfs à un mauvais moment. Ce moment est sans doute un calvaire pour la famille des proches comme pour Cantat. Et qu'on ne me dise pas qu'il le mérite.. personne ne mérite de vivre ça.


----------



## bateman (31 Juillet 2003)

moi je pense comme le vieux raleur.

sinon il faut avoir confiance dans la justice lituanienne.


----------



## PetIrix (31 Juillet 2003)

Vâchement curieux commen affaire, quand même.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> * Pas d'accord avec toi Vieux Raleur. Comme quetzalk, on peut dire qu'il y a 2 victimes.. je doute qu'à ce moment, Cantat se réjouisse de sa bêtise. Il doit regretter amérement et être certainement complétement effondré et perdu, comme nous le serions tous, si nous avions la malchance de perdre complétement nos nerfs à un mauvais moment. Ce moment est sans doute un calvaire pour la famille des proches comme pour Cantat. Et qu'on ne me dise pas qu'il le mérite.. personne ne mérite de vivre ça.   *



d'accord ,Cantat est un type engagé et un musicien et écrivain de talent ....c'est dommage et triste qu'il ait fait une telle bétise...
mais il vaut mieux ne pas s'avancer ,on ne sait pas ce qui s'est passé...
je vois d'ici les commentaire  des gens qui ne connaissent pas Cantat ...
il a fait une grosse bétise ,et s'il en est responsable ,merite une sanction exemplaire...
mais n'oublions pas que c'est qq de valeur...


----------



## florentdesvosges (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Pour le punir, on devrait lui faire écouter du Noir Désir en boucle pendant une semaine.  *


----------



## Alex666 (31 Juillet 2003)

une betise ???? quand je faisait des betises on me donnait une fessé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais a l'age de bertrand... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est une putain de connerie comme il en arrive tout les jours malheureusement.


----------



## quetzalk (31 Juillet 2003)

évidemment la violence n'est JAMAIS légitime (répétons-le : on ne sait pas exactement ce qui s'est passé), ce que j'imagine et qui me rend triste pour eux deux, c'est le sentiment terrible d'avoir commis un truc aussi grave qu'irréparable, sans être pour autant un quelconque monstre par constitution ; violence mise à part (encore que) je crois que TOUT LE MONDE peut se trouver un jour à faire un truc grave involontairement, de l'accident de barbecue au savonnage des escaliers (ou au mégot dans la garrigue !) ; ça n'enlève rien à la responsabilité mais ça fout les boules, voilà.

je ne suis absolument pas "people" et ne lis pas les gazettes - que j'abhorre - je suis sensible à cette histoire parce que j'apprécie cet artiste (les deux mais le chanteur surtout) pour les émotions qu'il nous aura donné, le courage de ses prises de position etc ça n'enlève rien hélas aux drames des inconnus, j'ai pas dit ça !!! (j'en vois assez dans mon métier)

bien sûr hormis ça on se doit de respecter la part de privé, le travail de la justice, tout ça. 
heu je voulais pas vous énerver


----------



## ginette107 (31 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Vâchement curieux commen affaire, quand même.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui, je suis assez perplexe car il y a quand même eu deux echos divergents de la part des medias. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le premier d'apres le temoignage du fils de Marie, ce serait une chute accidentelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et maintenant d'apres l'avocat de la famille, Bertrand l'aurait tapé à mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bref cette histoire est loin d'être elucidée


----------



## bebert (31 Juillet 2003)

Putain de mois de juillet


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Putain de mois de juillet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et quand on ajoute à toutes ces horreurs, ces hectares de forêt cramés par des barjots, je prends peur avec toute cette violence.

on marche sur la tête en ce moment. C'est bien triste


----------



## maousse (31 Juillet 2003)

ouais, et on ne parle plus de irakiens..hein ? Moi, j'ai bien mangé et j'ai fumé un bon cigare, voilà tout.

Triste affaire, mais rien à ajouter


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et quand on ajoute à toutes ces horreurs, ces hectares de forêt cramés par des barjots, je prends peur avec toute cette violence.
> 
> ...



Y a qu'à voir : 2 jours sans électricité. Ma Guinness n'est même pas fraîche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je sais.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Des histoires comme ca il y en a tous les jours, partout. Là, parce que ca met en scène deux individus notoirement connus, ca fout les gazettes en éveil.
> 
> Quelles que soient les raisons un mec, sous médoc ou pas, si il n'a pas un état d'ésprit à tabasser une nana il ne le fera pas. Le reste c'est une querelle d'avocats et de fric, et de ca on se fout.  *



Tout à fait d'accord, il suffit d'aller au urgence d'un hôpital pour s'en convaincre.
C'est très triste mais ça arrive tous les jours.
Je pense également que tout le monde avec le même dosage d'alcool et de médicament ne tabasserait pas sa copine.
(Il y a beaucoup de tabassage de copine pour le moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , heureusement pas toujours avec des conséquences aussi dramatique.) 
Le plus triste dans cette histoire, c'est le temps qui a été perdu entre le moment du choc et l'appel des secours.


----------



## kertruc (31 Juillet 2003)

Faut pas faire dans le pipeul non plus...
Beaucoup sont en train de discuter de trucs dont ils n'ont même pas idée...
Personne ne sait ce qu'il s'est passé (par exemple : Si B. Cantat a pris les médicaments et l'alcool avant, pour se défoncer, ou après, pour se suicider...)
Cette histoire est triste pour les proches et les fans de ces deux artistes. (les autres peuvent s'en foutre, quoique...)
Monde de merde.


----------



## Silverscreen (31 Juillet 2003)

quand même dommage qu'un type qui s'est prononcé contre le système du showbiz actuel et qui s'est battu aux cotés d'associations comme Attac ou avec les sans-papiers et même des organisations notoirement féministes en arrive à :
1- se détruire par l'alcool et autres comme n'importe quel connard stéréotypé du showbiz (des stars accros et déglingues c'est plus la règle que l'exception et sans rapport avec leur génie artistique généralement)
2- tabasse sa copine.
3-mettre aussi sordidement fin à sa vie d'artiste 

J'ignore a quel point le trauma de Marie est involontaire, et s'il a été provoqué par une chute plus que par des coups. 
J'espère seulement que la culpabilité de Cantat ne corresponde pas aux pires théories.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2003)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas faire dans le pipeul non plus...
> Beaucoup sont en train de discuter de trucs dont ils n'ont même pas idée...
> Personne ne sait ce qu'il s'est passé (par exemple : Si B. Cantat a pris les médicaments et l'alcool avant, pour se défoncer, ou après, pour se suicider...)
> Cette histoire est triste pour les proches et les fans de ces deux artistes. (les autres peuvent s'en foutre, quoique...)
> Monde de merde.



mais ce post fait dans le people depuis le début!
bon ,c'est vrai ,c'est un bar ,ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais attention c'est peut etre le contraire:il a pris les médicaments et l'alcool AVANT pour se SUICIDER ou APRES pour se DEFONCER...
dans ce cas ,il n'est pas coupable!
ah!
peut etre devrait on faire apple aux service de l'inspecteur Syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2003)

Silverscreen a dit:
			
		

> 1- se détruire par l'alcool et autres comme n'importe quel connard stéréotypé du showbiz (des stars accros et déglingues c'est plus la règle que l'exception et sans rapport avec leur génie artistique généralement)
> 2- tabasse sa copine.
> 3-mettre aussi sordidement fin à sa vie d'artiste



1 on ne peut pas juger de la sorte,n'importe qui peut en arriver la...
2 est ce sur?
3 est ce sur aussi?


pour poursuivre mon raisonnement :
et si l'actrice avait tenté de se suicider ?
cantat serait entrer dans la chambre ,la trouvant inanimée...
mais comme une dispute était survenu avant le drame devant témoins,cantat a pris peur ,n'a pas appelé les secours et a tenté de se suicider avec alcools et médicaments...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais ce post fait dans le people depuis le début!
> bon ,c'est vrai ,c'est un bar ,ici
> 
> 
> ...



je précise (cela n'est peut etre pas clair)s'il a pris des médicaments avant pour se suicider ,c'est pour une autre raison qui nous échappe...
mais s'il les a pris apres pour se défoncer,reste a savoir pourquoi:dans ce cas ,une chance sur deux qu'il soit effectivement coupable...
mais si pour en revenir à l'hypothese de début,il les a effectivement pris apres pour se suicider reste a savoir pour quelle raison...
autre idée:et si MT avait voulue se suicider aux médicaments,Cantat est venu ,il a voulu l'en empécher et sans faire expres l'a poussé et elle est tombée mortellement ...suite a quoi il a pris les médicaments originement destinés a MT pas forcement pour se suicider mias bien pour se défoncer (oublier en qq sorte)...
bref on se rend compte que cette affaire n'est pas simple et que la justice fera son travail...
vaudrait peut etre mieux que les Lituaniens le fasse ,parce qu'avec ses prises de positions et ses engagements ,Cantat part peut etre avec un handicap si'l est jugé en France...


----------



## quetzalk (31 Juillet 2003)

ouh là là   attention les posts du matin Sydney, réveille-toi !!! on peut aussi rajouter dans la combinatoire les hypothèses du complot Vivendi-Messier ou FBI-extraterrestres / Dieu et le suicide / la violence et le génie créatif / autres (préciser) : 

contentons-nous de dire qu'on NE SAIT PAS ce qui s'est passé (sauf Maitre K., avocat à Paris, qui semble en savoir bien plus que la justice, la police et les médecins de Lituanie)
 et qu'on a les boules sombres pour eux deux
 et je n'ose plus écouter en face mes cd de noirdez    et merde.

jpmiss t'en dis rien toi ? tu te rappelles leurs prestations aux Eurock ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Et la radio et la TV d'en profiter pour ressortir les reportages et les messages sur la violence conjugale : environ 10 % des femmes seraient battues ou molestées par leurs conjoints !!! ... et le problème ne fait que s'aggraver !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce que l'on passe sous silence, et je ne plaisante pas, c'est le calvaire des hommes battus, harcelés, outragés par leurs partenaires féminines ... ces hommes là, on n'en parle jamais et ils souffrent en silence dans la honte de leur désarroi...
Quelle honte, quand on est un "homme" de subir des coups sans meme oser les rendre (on ne frappe pas une femme, meme pour se défendre !!!) - quelle honte, quand on est un "homme" de devoir inventer qu'on est tombé dans l'escalier quand on se rend aux urgences parce qu'on a ramassé sur sa gueule !!!

Pourquoi je pense à ça ???

Parce que l'année dernière, j'ai vu débarquer à la maison un ami de longue date (petite cinquantaine sportive), ensanglanté, la joue ouverte ... en pleurant, il m'a avoué avoir été régulièrement "battu" par sa femme depuis environ 15 ans (!!!) - il se taisait, honteux pour ses enfants et ses amis...
Il a été pris en charge par une institution spécialisée, il a divorcé (enfin !) et commence à peine à se reconstruire !!!!

Ce que je veux dire : oui, la violence conjugale existe et il faut la combattre par tous les moyens, oui les femmes sont les premières victimes de ces dérapages comportementaux, mais n'oublions pas, que, certes dans une moindre mesure, cette violence conjugale est à double tranchant et qu'un jour elle peut nous tomber dessus, nous les hommes !!!


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2003)

Ce sujet sent la merde, les bons sentiments et la vanité de quelques-uns. 

Nous ferions mieux de nous occuper de nos propres vies et d'arrêter de faire du pipeul comme précédemment dit.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et la radio et la TV d'en profiter pour ressortir les reportages et les messages sur la violence conjugale : environ 10 % des femmes seraient battues ou molestées par leurs conjoints !!! ... et le problème ne fait que s'aggraver !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en tout cas ,Sydney Bristow ne se laisse pas faire par les hommes!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet sent la merde, les bons sentiments et la vanité de quelques-uns.


Mais il a le mérite d'ouvrir la discussion sur un fait de société grave et qui mérite qu'on s'y attarde entre deux floods innocents !!!


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet sent la merde, les bons sentiments et la vanité de quelques-uns.
> 
> Nous ferions mieux de nous occuper de nos propres vies et d'arrêter de faire du pipeul comme précédemment dit.



bon sang, comme tu as raison , moi je trouve indécent de parler de tout ça.
Je pense que nous en avons déjà assez dit.
Sans faire du people, c'est affreusement triste, c'est certain.
Mais que de misères ailleurs aussi.


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2003)

désolé d'être (toujours) aussi radical* mais personne ici n'est impliqué dans l'affaire. Aucun de nous n'est  juge ou policier chargé de l'enquête. et nous ne sommes pas non plus aptes à donner des leçons de vie dans un cas qui nous dépasse...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss t'en dis rien toi ? tu te rappelles leurs prestations aux Eurock ?



Ce que j'en dit est au debut du thread...

Je me souviens tres bien de leur concert des Eurock ainsi que de ceux de Nice et Arles. De grands moments.
Je me souviens tres bien aussi avoir été ému par la jolie frimousse de Marie Trintignant dans les films de Pierre Salvadori par exemple.
Je suis triste car une femme va bientot mourir (si ce n'est deja fait) et qu'un homme va passer probablement pas mal d'années au trou.
J'aime Cantat et Noir Desir depuis le début (tu le sais) mais si la justice le condane je ne vois aucune raison de participer a un quelconque commité de soutien. Sa stature d'artiste et d'homme public ne lui octroie aucun droit suplémentaire vis a vis du quidam moyen.
Je suis suffisament dégouté de voir qu'il n'en est pas ainsi pour ceux qui sont élus (pas de polémique) pour penser de facon différente dans ce cas.
J'espere simplement pour lui que si il est embastillé ca sera en France pres de sa famille et de ses amis.

Voilà


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais il a le mérite d'ouvrir la discussion sur un fait de société grave et qui mérite qu'on s'y attarde entre deux floods innocents !!!



quel fait de société, t'étais dans leur chambre ??

si tu veux parler d'autre chose, ouvre un autre sujet!


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais il a le mérite d'ouvrir la discussion sur un fait de société grave et qui mérite qu'on s'y attarde entre deux floods innocents !!!



oui , discusion ouverte, mais faut-il en parler longtemps?
Et pour combattre toutes ces horreurs il suffit de regarder autour de nous, de parler, d'échanger et d'aider lorsque les gens qui nous entourent en ont besoin.
Surtout ne pas se mettre de peaux de saucisson sur les yeux, des oeillères, et s'il faut, savoir aussi en parler avec des   services compétents.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2003)

plutot que de parler de ce stupide fait divers,je vous propose de parler de Bertrand Cantat,et de ses activité en dehors de Noir Désir:
j'ai eu la chance de voir en concert par deux fois l'excellent saxophoniste de free Jazz ,Akosh Szelevenyi(mais on dit Akosh S,c'est un Hongrois),dans le groupe duquel officie Bertrand Cantat ,qui prete sa voix ...sans paroles,mais en l'utilisant comme un instrument ...
d'ailleurs on retrouve Cantat sur presque tous les disque d'Akosh S et inversement ,il me semble que le saxophone soprano que l'on entend sur certains disques de Noir Desir n'est autres que celui d'Akosh ....
et d'ailleurs il apparait sur scene lors des concerts de noir désir il me semble...
voila tout çà pour rappeler que Cantat est un artiste de talent ouvert a tous les horizons musicaux...
voici ,successivement un extrait de presse sur le disque Imafa,une photo d'Akosh S que j'ai prise en Octobre 1999 aurx trinitaires à Metz(Bertrand se trouve certainement à sa droite ,mais hors du cadre de mon Nikon!)et un extrait sonore du meme disque que j'aime bc et qui s'appelle "So"...

"Disons que Akosh est un primitif extrêmement évolué et c'est exactement la genre de paradoxe qui peut nous sauver la vie"            (Bertrand Cantat)
Amateur  de jazz, de musique planante pleine d'émotions, curieux se demandant ce que Bertrand Cantat fait lorsqu'il ne travaille pas avec Noir Désir..., ce disque est fait pour vous.

Beat  Whisky et Poésie a découvert ce groupe la semaine dernière            dans un concert à La Clef à Saint Germain en Laye et est resté époustouflé. La quartet mené par Akosh, saxophoniste (ténor et soprano) au talent au combien immense et accompagné d'un contrebassiste, d'un batteur et d'un violoniste-saxophoniste (entre autre) nous a entraîné dans plus d'une heure et demi de méditations, d'émotions et de passions. Quel bonheur !!!
Akosh  représente réellement un renouveau du jazz français,            une fraîcheur immense ajoutée à une richesse musicale  plus qu'exceptionnelle. Il suffit de regarder la composition du groupe sur cet album de 66 minutes: 
Akosh Szelevenyi : saxophones ténor et soprano, clarinette  basse, kaval, flûtes, trompette, gardone, sanza, percussions, cruche, xylophone.
Joe Doherty : violon, alto, saxophones alto et baryton, clarinette            basse, flûtes
 Bob Coke : sarode, cruche, kalimba, coquillage-trompette, percussions
Bertrand Cantat : chant, cloches tibétaines, harmonica,            percussions
Bernard Malandain : contrebasse
Phillipe Foch : tambour algérien, djembé, cymbales, gongs, cloches, kalimba, grelots, tambour basse

"Orient,   Occident, Nord, Sud ....
 Il y a de tout cela dans IMAFA (Arbre de Prière). Et plus encore ! Une véritable musique du monde, héritière et vecteur d'émotions universelles. Servie par un groupe international: Akosh Szelevenyi le Hongrois, Joe Doherty l'Irlandais, Bob Coke l'Américain citoyen du monde, et les Français Bertrand Cantat, chanteur de rock et voix tout court, Bernard Malandain, contrebasse terrestre, et Phillipe Foch, percussion totale...Unis dans le même dessein :jouer l'ailleurs, ici, aujourd'hui, et pour demain." (Marc Berthon/ Nov 97) 







mp3


----------



## KARL40 (31 Juillet 2003)

Akosh S est un grand ami de Bertrand et effectivement je te confirme qu'il a participé à de nombreux concerts avec NOIR DESIR. Bertrand doit apparaitre dans tous ces disques (d'Akosh).

Maintenant, ce thread n'existe plus pour moi.
Il n'y a rien à dire si ce n'est des banalités et/ou des remords.

A bientôt ... ailleurs !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> quel fait de société, t'étais dans leur chambre ??


...pas besoin d'etre aussi "carré" dans ta réponse !
Quand je parle de "fait de société", j'entendais la violence conjugale dans son ensemble et pas l'affaire particulière Trintignant/Cantat qui ne me touche ni plus ni moins qu'une autre !!!
Cette affaire n'est qu'un "fait divers" et pas un "fait de société" !
ps : je n'aime pas le ton abrupt de ta réponse !


----------



## bebert (1 Août 2003)

Du calme et attendons la prochaine parution de "ICI PARIS" !


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et quand on ajoute à toutes ces horreurs, ces hectares de forêt cramés par des barjots, je prends peur avec toute cette violence.
> 
> on marche sur la tête en ce moment. C'est bien triste



Je ne connais pas trop noir désir, par contre le massif des maures, oui. et ça m'attriste beaucoup de savoir qu'il n'y a plus que de la cendre là ou je faisais de belles randonnées en VTT ...


----------



## PetIrix (1 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas trop noir désir, par contre le massif des maures, oui. et ça m'attriste beaucoup de savoir qu'il n'y a plus que de la cendre là ou je faisais de belles randonnées en VTT ...



Ah c'est sur que pour les vacances, maintenant, c'est grillé !!
Pas préssé d'y aller, ya pas le feu.




... euh ...


----------



## quetzalk (1 Août 2003)

> Ce que j'en dit est au debut du thread...


ouais sorry ! et pis j'avais pas vu l'autre post que t'avais lancé sur le sujet.



> commité de soutien


j'ai dit ça dans un moment d'émotion, à la relecture effectivement ça parait ballot. 
bon y a pas de solution, à part s'extasier sur le sens de l'humour du destin.
Tiens, une question sur le plan pipol, ça vous le fait pas vous (ceux qui disent qu'ils s'en contretapent, ce que je respecte) d'être + ou - touché selon qu'il s'agit de Guy Lux ou de Nelson Mandela, de Joey Starr ou Georges Brassens ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une question sur le plan pipol, ça vous le fait pas vous (ceux qui disent qu'ils s'en contretapent, ce que je respecte) d'être + ou - touché selon qu'il s'agit de Guy Lux ou de Nelson Mandela, de Joey Starr ou Georges Brassens ?



Ben si ca me l'fait
On en discute devant quelques binouzes ce week-end?


----------



## quetzalk (1 Août 2003)

AH ! Jean-Paul !!! 
si on passe notre temps sur macG (au bar en plus) aux heures de travail tous la propagande pour apitoyer nos concitoyens sur le sort des gens qui bossent à l'hopital est foutue !!!
bon je reste à la capitale ce ouikend on en recause en lisant Gala, ça roule.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> AH ! Jean-Paul !!!
> si on passe notre temps sur macG (au bar en plus) aux heures de travail tous la propagande pour apitoyer nos concitoyens sur le sort des gens qui bossent à l'hopital est foutue !!!
> bon je reste à la capitale ce ouikend on en recause en lisant Gala, ça roule.



C'est pas de ma faute si les patient(es) et les chirurgiens sont en vacances. Du coup je suis tout seul a l'hosto a lire les inrocks et le routard sur l'Irlande et a poster 2 ou 3 conneries par ici...

Je me fais un peu yèch... Y'a personne qui veut se faire endormir une heure ou 2?


----------



## quetzalk (1 Août 2003)

non non ne l'écoutez pas !!!!  

on est tous débordés, on court partout dans les couloirs remplis de malades qui souffrent, la peinture tombe des murs et y a pas de lumière dans les wc  heureusement, reste internet pour nous faire oublier notre misérable condition c'est tout ce qui nous reste bon ben oui du coup on s'occupe plus des patients mais bon, faut nous comprendre hein ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je me fais un peu yèch...



D'ailleurs on dirait bien que je suis pas le seul:



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> peméütil
> ?

















Et puis merde! Pour une fois qu'on peut etre payé a rien glander, ca compense pour les autres mois de l'année


----------



## Philito (1 Août 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> non non ne l'écoutez pas !!!!
> 
> on est tous débordés, on court partout dans les couloirs remplis de malades qui souffrent, la peinture tombe des murs et y a pas de lumière dans les wc  heureusement, reste internet pour nous faire oublier notre misérable condition c'est tout ce qui nous reste bon ben oui du coup on s'occupe plus des patients mais bon, faut nous comprendre hein ?











Baghdad et Kaboul c'est comme ça tous les jours je crois et ils ont pas internet.... et parfois même pas de courant....


----------



## quetzalk (1 Août 2003)

Do not panic this was just a joke

A ce propos (et quitte à être hors-sujet)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 après le phénoménal succès de mon idée d'hier soir (comité de soutien, oui bon bref) que diriez-vous de boycotter la nouvelle version de F18 Hornet ("Bagdad Cassé" je crois ça s'apppelle) ; si le sujet vous intéresse (promis Modérateur on arrête de parler politique après) le numéro Juillet-Aout de la revue Archéologia sur l'affaire du musée de Bagdad est très très édifiant.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> payé a rien glander








 ben, c'est pas ce que disent les infirmières


----------



## decoris (1 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'en dit est au debut du thread...
> 
> Je me souviens tres bien de leur concert des Eurock ainsi que de ceux de Nice et Arles. De grands moments.
> Je me souviens tres bien aussi avoir été ému par la jolie frimousse de Marie Trintignant dans les films de Pierre Salvadori par exemple.
> ...



je suis tout a fait d'accord avec ça... je ne l'ai appris que ce matin, et franchement je suis un peu sous le choc...
je connais pas trop marie trintignant, mais j'aime vraiment beaucoup noir désir... j'ai été les voir en concert, j'ai leurs albums (enfin pas tous...), et franchement, ça me trouble venant de lui...
attendons la suite...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2003)

Voilà, elle vient de décédé.


----------



## molgow (1 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, elle vient de décédé.


----------



## bebert (1 Août 2003)

_Le vent l'emportera_


----------



## decoris (2 Août 2003)

pfff, je viens de réécouter leur dernier CD, c'est quand même dingue qu'il en soit arrivé là...


----------



## ginette107 (2 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> pfff, je viens de réécouter leur dernier CD, c'est quand même dingue qu'il en soit arrivé là...


oui c'est vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est dingue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour moi il représentait en quelque sorte l'idéal masculin, ses paroles me touchaient, j'aimais son engagement...(comme quoi il n'y a pas que les beaufs qui tapent leurs femmes)
Il vient d'être interné et aurait semi-avoué un coup de folie. A mon avis, il va finir par se suicider


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Août 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allons ,ne soit pas pessimiste...
il a eu un coup de folie,il va se calmer,voir lucidement la conséquence de son acte,etre jugé,etc...
avec les remises de peine,la bonne conduite (ce qu'on lui souhaite) il devrait faire 5 ans ...
n'oublions pas que l'homicide est involontaire...
et dans cinq ans, il nous revient comme avant ...
soyons optimiste...il doit payer sa faute ...5 ans çà passe vite...
c'est mon avis...


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> allons ,ne soit pas pessimiste...
> il a eu un coup de folie,il va se calmer,voir lucidement la conséquence de son acte,etre jugé,etc...
> avec les remises de peine,la bonne conduite (ce qu'on lui souhaite) il devrait faire 5 ans ...
> n'oublions pas que l'homicide est involontaire...
> ...



Responsable mais pas coupable ? J'ai déjà entendu ça quelquepart ...

Enfin entre 4 murs, il devrait se tenir ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dans cinq ans, il nous revient comme avant ... soyons optimiste...il doit payer sa faute ...5 ans çà passe vite... c'est mon avis...



 *Désolé, mais il y en a que la pudeur n'étouffe pas...*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *Désolé, mais il y en a que la pudeur n'étouffe pas...*



vois tu j'apprécie Cantat(voir message plus haut sur Akosh S)
je me rendais simplement à l'évidence...
c'est triste mais c'est comme çà :il a reconnu etre responsable,mais c'est un homicide involontaire.Et suivant la loi,c'est 10 ans ,mais comme je l'ai expliqué ,il peut ne faire que 5 ...
si le procès n'a pas lieu de suite et qu'il fait de la préventive cela devrait le voir sortir assez vite....
comme l'a dit qq ici qui aime aussi Bertrand Cantat,rien n'excuse ce qu'il a fait ...
En tout cas j'aime bc ses dernieres chansons engagées et la façon dont il a répondu à Messier,c'est très bien...
cela dit ,à part le président de la république,personne n'est au dessus des lois...


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

la pudeur eut consistée en ne pas ouvrir ce sujet et transformer le bar en commérages.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> vois tu j'apprécie Cantat(voir message plus haut sur Akosh S)
> je me rendais simplement à l'évidence...
> c'est triste mais c'est comme çà :il a reconnu etre responsable,mais c'est un homicide involontaire.Et suivant la loi,c'est 10 ans ,mais comme je l'ai expliqué ,il peut ne faire que 5 ...
> si le procès n'a pas lieu de suite et qu'il fait de la préventive cela devrait le voir sortir assez vite....
> ...



 <font color="red">  *vois-tu j'apprécie et respecte la vie beaucoup plus que tout* 
 </font> 

 *le respect de l'autre, as-tu déjà entendu parler???   Pas besoin de lois, seulement un peu de PUDEUR et de MORALE*


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

pade problèmes barbarella...
reste bien ancrée comme tu es...


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> dis, vieux con*, tu veux pas arrêter le rouge ?? et fermer ta gueule



Et si *TOI*, tu la fermais, ça nous ferait des vacances


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> dis, vieux con*, tu veux pas arrêter le rouge ?? et fermer ta gueule


...perso, tu dépasses les bornes Alèm !!!!
...quelqu'un qui me dit ça en face et je lui pète la gueule !
...et cette fois-ci je n'ajouterai rien !
...pas de notre faute si t'es agressif à ce point ! 
INDIGNE d'un modérateur !


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...perso, tu dépasses les bornes Alèm !!!!
> ...quelqu'un qui me dit ça en face et je lui pète la gueule !
> ...et cette fois-ci je n'ajouterai rien !
> ...pas de notre faute si t'es agressif à ce point !



Merci, Thebig tu as modéré mes termes


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...perso, tu dépasses les bornes Alèm !!!!
> ...quelqu'un qui me dit ça en face et je lui pète la gueule !
> ...et cette fois-ci je n'ajouterai rien !
> ...pas de notre faute si t'es agressif à ce point !
> INDIGNE d'un modérateur !



vous ne croyez pas que vous dépassez les bornes à vous occuper de la vie des autres pire que la concierge de l'immeuble ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bougez vous les neurones avant de me faire des remontrances. 

et jean-luc, elle est belle ta vie. la prochaine fois que tu vois que la pauvreté et la misère existe, fais nous encore un de tes discours de bourgeois choqué. tu ferais merveille dans le 16èmearrdt de paris.


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

ah et crois-moi, jean-luc, tu me foutrais ton poing dans la gueule que je ne te retiendrais pas et que je ne répondrais pas.

tu critiques la violence d'un côté et tu la soutiens d'un autre... faites ce que je dis mais pas ce que je fais... sic...

ah oui, j'oubliais, un homme qui se bat a des couilles et est donc susceptible de protéger sa tribu...


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

Le meilleurs des combats, c'est quand il n'y en a pas.

Il semble urgent de neutraliser cette agressivité et de fermer ce sujet.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

...tu as tout dit !
Rien à rajouter !


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> vois tu j'apprécie Cantat(voir message plus haut sur Akosh S)
> je me rendais simplement à l'évidence...
> c'est triste mais c'est comme çà :il a reconnu etre responsable,mais c'est un homicide involontaire.Et suivant la loi,c'est 10 ans ,mais comme je l'ai expliqué ,il peut ne faire que 5 ...
> si le procès n'a pas lieu de suite et qu'il fait de la préventive cela devrait le voir sortir assez vite....
> ...



Euh, tu ne t'avances pas un peu, là ? Tout ceci a eu lieu en Lituanie et ce n'est pas à la justice française d'en juger. Donc il peut très bien faire 40 ans dans geôles lituaniennes ...

Rien ne les obligent à le renvoyer en France. Il y a bien sur la courtoisie diplomatique, mais bon ...


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

désolé, si j'en ai choqué mais j'ai toujours préféré réagir avec ma sensibilité qu'avec _bonne conscience_...

méditez-ça.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleurs des combats, c'est quand il n'y en a pas.
> Il semble urgent de neutraliser cette agressivité et de fermer ce sujet.



Je suis confus d'avoir déclenché tout ça.
Ce n'était pas le but.
D'accord avec toi, barbarella, il vaut mieux fermer.

et merci à Thebig et toi, je suis un peu moins triste grâce à vous 2.


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> pfff, je viens de réécouter leur dernier CD, c'est quand même dingue qu'il en soit arrivé là...



C'est vrai....écrire de telles choses, faut vraiment être perturbé...


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

tu sais, mon vieux, nous sommes tous choqués par ce qui vient d'arriver, parce que quelque part, tous les deux nous appartenait. Toutefois, personne n'était dans cette chambre et l'enquête n'est pas finie. Toutefois, ni l'enquête, ni la culpabilité, ni le remords ne feront revivre Marie Trintignant. Ni les années de prison, ni la peine, ni la souffrance ne rendront cette même femme à Bertrand Cantat ni ne lui rendront la vie à lui-même. 

il est juste trop facile de parler de morale, de parler de prison, de parler de tabassage, de violence conjugale dans ces moments là.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Je suis confus d'avoir déclenché tout ça.
> Ce n'était pas le but.


Tu n'as rien déclenché du tout, Vieux Raleur ...
Probablement qu'Alèm porte le poids de la misère humaine sur le dos et que ça l'aigrit un max !
...les injures sont les armes des faibles !!!
...pitoyable !!!


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Une nouvelle fois, l'exemple vient de haut.


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as rien déclenché du tout, Vieux Raleur ...
> Probablement qu'Alèm porte le poids de la misère humaine sur le dos et que ça l'aigrit un max !
> ...les injures sont les armes des faibles !!!
> ...pitoyable !!!



c'est sur que je ne fais pas la chochotte quand je croise la misère humaine...

pauvre gars... tu connais la réalité ?? 

je ne suis pas aigri non plus. je ne me voile pas les yeux et j'essaye de réfléchir à ce qui s'est passé, mais c'est sur que tant d'années de cuculteries ne t'ont surement pas aidé...

rappelle toi quand tu étais jeune et que tu disais "aimez vous les uns les autres"


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle fois, l'exemple vient de haut.



ah c'est vrai que t'es un pote à natokino...


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

On dirait du sonnyboy, mais sans le matos.
Appelle-nous quand tu auras fini ton caca nerveux.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Août 2003)

Allons, allons !!!
reprenez-vous, reprenons-nous.

il s'agit d'une histoire épouvantable et tragique.Certes typique d'un fait divers. Ce n'est pas aussi banal parce qu'il s'agit d'artistes qui nous ont su toucher nos émotions, et défendre en plus des valeurs dans lesquels on croit. Cela émeut et attriste bcp d'entre nous. Cela indiffère ou agace ceux qui ne sont pas amateurs de ces artistes-là, et ils ont le droit.

Ce qui nous réunit est l'intérêt pour une machine jugée unanimement par son abord "symathique" non ?
Alors, laissons les écarts de langue et les menaces bien rangées, pas besoin de rajouter de la violence - même verbale - à la violence.

Ce soir un chanteur que j'apprécie est en prison ou interné après un geste terrible et irréparable. On ne SAIT PAS ce qui va advenir de lui, encore moins de sa carrière. EVITONS par pitié les pronostics tous plus ou moins morbides !!!
Ce qui est sur, une femme, mère, actrice aimée est décédée. Je suis consterné. 

Par ma profession je suis en contact avec bien des drames (et des pires, croyez-moi) concernant des inconnus, on essaie de les aider et c'est pas simple (alors ne me dites pas que je fais dans le pipol). Loin de me rendre distant à l'histoire Cantat-Trintignant, ça me touche peut-être encore plus pour avoir cotoyé des gens ayant traversé ce type d'épreuve, d'un coté ou de l'autre de la violence, de la culpabilité réelle et ressentie, bref, ce n'est pas drôle et j'ai toujours du mal à croire aux histoire de "gentils" et de "méchants"

Je suis heureux que d'autres partagent ce sentiment, et l'expriment.

N'oubliez pas que "juger, c'est perdre".

Bonne méditation, et surtout restons dignes.

En effet ne faut-il pas fermer ce sujet comme a été fermé le forum du site de fans "noir-desir.org" ?
je laisse à votre appréciation


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> pauvre gars... tu connais la réalité ??


...tu cherches quoi là ??????


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> pade problèmes barbarella...
> reste bien ancrée comme tu es...



ahahah ? c'est bon le pouvoir dis, on efface ses messages, quel courage, quel homme, beurk, beurk, beurk...............


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ahahah ? c'est bon le pouvoir dis, on efface ses messages, quel courage, quel homme, beurk, beurk, beurk...............



Tu peux aussi effacer celui là


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

Et puis tiens je vais aller manger, bon appétit à tous


----------



## Sebang (2 Août 2003)

Après avoir lu tout d'une traite à l'instant, je me disais bien qu'il manquait des messages.

Pour cette histoire, rien à ajouter, tout a été dit et surtout écrit bien mieux que je ne l'aurai fait, donc voilà. Ça m'attriste aussi même si je ne connaissais pas vraiment la carrière ni de l'un, ni de l'autre (pas fan de noir désir et pas fan de marie trintignant et de sa famille). Le fait m'attriste, surtout pour les proches qui sont eux toujours en vie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Appelle-nous quand tu auras fini ton caca nerveux.








 ... à mon avis, il a glissé dedans en trépignant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









signé : le gros bourge cucuteux du 16ième !!! Arffff


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que cela signe la fin de NOIR DESIR et puis le reste est une affaire privée !



au début du sujet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




apres que les charognes arrivent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> apres que les charognes arrivent...


Vieux con ... Pauvre Gars ... Charognes ... tu comptes t'arrêter ou ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi, je m'arrêterais à un seul qualificatif : "petit merdeux !"
Quant au poing sur la gueule, excuse-moi, je le retire ! Une gifle suffira !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vieux con ... Pauvre Gars ... Charognes ... tu comptes t'arrêter ou ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu n'es passez courageux pour le faire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es passez courageux pour le faire


...tiens ! en voilà une !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : je te signale qu'il est interdit de taper les vieux sur le forum - j'ai au moins un avantage sur toi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

...et en plus, il me faisait déjà chier dans la "marmite" ce petit c... !!!!!!


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et en plus, il me faisait déjà chier dans la "marmite" ce petit c... !!!!!!



même pas vrai !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vais aller voir touba si c'est comme ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> vais aller voir touba si c'est comme ça !


Bon ok ! je retire "petit merdeux" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...fais un geste pour les cuculteries ! Arffffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : n'oublie pas ! on est vendredi soir !!!!


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

mais non, j'ai rien contre les belges !!


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok ! je retire "petit merdeux" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est parce que c'est shabbat ou parce que ce soir ta femme euh... j'ai rien dit !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kippour.

le sujet n'aurait jamais du exister.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais non, j'ai rien contre les belges !!


Tidju ! chez moi ça marche pas ! Tu le fais exprès pour m'énerver !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que c'est shabbat ou parce que ce soir ta femme euh... j'ai rien dit !!


...dans mon bras mon Alémou !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! chez moi ça marche pas ! Tu le fais exprès pour m'énerver !!!



fais comme moi édith !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'ai les doigts crochus ce soir...


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...dans mon bras mon Alémou !!!



tu t'es lavé au moins ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je te connais, deux heures de bowling le vendredi soir, ça aide pas pour la transpiration !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai les doigts crochus ce soir...


...j'avais remarqué !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...j'avais remarqué !!!



non, ce n'était pas un doigt... cc'était un tout petit pêu plus long !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es lavé au moins ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mwouais, mais dans les bowlings du 16ième, y'a l'airco et des douches gratos !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais, mais dans les bowlings du 16ième, y'a l'airco et des douches gratos !!!



désolé, je ne connais que ceux du 4ème... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ceux de Montreuil n'offre rien... ya des quilles mais c'est à toi d'avoir les boules !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

Bon là-dessus, je te laisse 10 minutes ... bientot 22 heures, l'heure de libérer et de rétribuer mon personnel de maison et de rentrer la Porsche de ma fille...


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon là-dessus, je te laisse 10 minutes ... bientot 22 heures, l'heure de libérer et de rétribuer mon personnel de maison et de rentrer la Porsche de ma fille...



faut que j'arrête de jouer aux snobs avec mon Epave*, ya des gars qui l'ont forcé hier soir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*repris d'un excellent roman irlandais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

Bon ! Y'a plus personne pour se disputer maintenant qu'on est bien échauffés ??????


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *repris d'un excellent roman irlandais




Guinness


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Guinness


Tiens ! tu tombes à pic, Global !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet sent la merde,...



Perso j'aurais dit qu'il ne sentait pas très bon ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Effectivement, j'ai moi aussi entendu la nouvelle et patati et patata..... mais là n'est pas le sujet de mon post.


Attendu que tout le monde ou presque a pu parler et exprimer ses sentiments envers ce fait d'actualité (qui n'est pas un fait de société je considère pour ma part, mais chacun pense ce qu'il veut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),

Attendu que les sentiments exprimés ressemblaient de plus en plus à des lieux communs dégoulinants de bons, ou de mauvais sentiments,

Attendu que cette prise de bec entre Alem et le reste du monde n'a pas lieu d'être ici et que les propos d'Alèm ont outrepassé le respect, et pas seulement le respect de la charte (la politesse çà existe Alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et .... il y a d'autres façons de faire passer le message pour la fermeture d'un sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),

le thread est clos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_petite précision de dernière minute : je crois que la bonne humeur verdoyante de Thebig l'emporte finalement (çà lui vaudra une spéciale dédicace dans mon prochain roman-photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )_


----------

